

Google for "Nokia Windows Phone" - leovernazza
http://www.google.com/search?q=nokia+windows+phone&hl=en&biw=1440&bih=763&prmd=imvnsu&source=lnms&tbm=isch&tbs=qdr:h&ei=4UGCTtLVDoPqgQf-zaUt&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCAQ_AUoAQ
WTF?
======
nextparadigms
What's your point? That's not normal Google search. It's an image search and
it's _only_ for results being indexed in the "past hour".

To put things in perspective, doing the exact same search, but for "Samsung
Android phone" it also gets zero results.

~~~
leovernazza
Yes... I thought before posting because it might be outdated soon, and
probably I shouldn't have posted.

When I did the search, there were 4 results, one of them was a NUDE girls in
sex position. Big WTF. Not sure if Google curates image search somehow... but
they probably do, because the content is not there anymore.

